# Hornwort turning brown



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I added a nice bunch of hornwort to my 37g grow out tank and within a couple of days I don't think it's growing and it started turning brown in spots (which I'm removing). I believe I have enough light and ferts. Temp is 76/77F. 

Anyone with hornwort experience? Is it just some melt going into 'new water' or is there something I can do to revive it?


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

If you're dosing Excel, that could be part of it. I imagine if all your other plants are healthy and you're not using Excel, it's just transitional melt.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

No excel in this tank. It's a fairly new setup of just a month or so to grow out some swordtails. Just has a few java ferns. I'm using Easy Green and when it started turning brown I added a capful of Flourish Comprehensive. I'm hoping it will settle in but who knows.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Probably just melt. Hornwort is notorious for dropping all its leaves if new conditions are a shock, and whenever I move some from one tank to another, the older part of it will brown and die off with new growth adjusting to the diff tank. Look close to see if any bright green bumps are at a node- that's where the new part will grow. I'd leave it alone until you have some new growth, then clean off the old brown portions.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> Probably just melt. Hornwort is notorious for dropping all its leaves if new conditions are a shock, and whenever I move some from one tank to another, the older part of it will brown and die off with new growth adjusting to the diff tank. Look close to see if any bright green bumps are at a node- that's where the new part will grow. I'd leave it alone until you have some new growth, then clean off the old brown portions.


Thanks for the response. I'm not seeing any bright green bumps that you describe. I am encouraged that so far, what's turning brown are at the rear end of the plants and the tips remain a nice green. I'll let it play out and see what happens.


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Make sure you have a good gravel vac. When it transitions, it may drop most or all it's needle-like leaves, and can make a huge mess akin to a cut christmas tree.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

MissCris said:


> Make sure you have a good gravel vac. When it transitions, it may drop most or all it's needle-like leaves, and can make a huge mess akin to a cut christmas tree.


Thanks - I'm using pool filter sand so it will collect on top.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Well it doesn't seem like it's taking off and growing yet, but the browning on the ends seems to have stopped so I'm encouraged.


----------



## bcw2235 (Dec 17, 2008)

mgeorges said:


> If you're dosing Excel, that could be part of it. I imagine if all your other plants are healthy and you're not using Excel, it's just transitional melt.


I am having the same issue with Hornwort turning brown and dropping needles, while all the other plants are thriving. I don't have CO2 on this tank, so I have been using Excel. Does Excel not work with Hornwort? Do I need to stop Excel or move the hornwort to another tank?

Thanks!


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

bcw2235 said:


> I am having the same issue with Hornwort turning brown and dropping needles............. Does Excel not work with Hornwort? Do I need to stop Excel or move the hornwort to another tank?
> 
> Thanks!


I've read in several places that Excel will make hornwort melt.


----------

